# Delaware Monster! (possible new state record)



## winchestersx3

I know there there is hardly any hunters from delaware on here but check out this monster killed with a bow!!!!


----------



## Rajun Cajun

WOW!!!!!!!! Thats a great buck, curious to see what he scores.


----------



## bearhunter

game farm or wild?????


----------



## winchestersx3

Wild, no game farms in delaware. They rough scored him over 200 easy.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

that deer is the result of numerous hunters choosing to pass on him for many years. It is a joint effort for all of those that hunted/saw this monster.

It is getting better every year... what with people opting to take does for the freezer and pass on the 3.5 and 4.5 year old deer...


----------



## AdamFisk

Sasha and Abby said:


> that deer is the result of numerous hunters choosing to pass on him for many years. It is a joint effort for all of those that hunted/saw this monster.
> 
> It is getting better every year... what with people opting to take does for the freezer and pass on the 3.5 and 4.5 year old deer...


Very cool. Do you know how old it was?

Amazing what happens when people shoot some does instead of "sausage bucks" isn't it?!?!?!?


----------



## blhunter3

AdamFisk said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> 
> that deer is the result of numerous hunters choosing to pass on him for many years. It is a joint effort for all of those that hunted/saw this monster.
> 
> It is getting better every year... what with people opting to take does for the freezer and pass on the 3.5 and 4.5 year old deer...
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Do you know how old it was?
> 
> Amazing what happens when people shoot some does instead of "sausage bucks" isn't it?!?!?!?
Click to expand...

 :beer:


----------



## winchestersx3

Not sure how old but from the other pics I would guess 5.5-6.5


----------



## bearhunter

this buck... do you have personal knowledge of it?? i can't put my finger on it but "something" does'nt feel right about it?? :-?


----------



## winchestersx3

Yep its real for sure, i thought somethin was up at first but its the real deal. Talked to about ten people that seen it first hand including the person who gave it a rough score. An awesome deer for sure!


----------



## delawarediva529

Is this the deer that was killed at Lums Pond??


----------



## winchestersx3

Yea thats the lums buck


----------

